# Web-Anwendung mit JSP,Applet oder Java-Anwendung



## dada (1. Jul 2004)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Ich brauche einen Experten-Rat:
ist es durchführbar, eine technische Anwendung als JSP-Lösung zu realisieren? 
Unser Problem ist, dass dabei viele Daten manuell eingegeben werden müssen (teilweise bis zu 50 Werte in einer Maske) und online daraus Berechnungen erfolgen sollen, die mehr oder weniger eine direkte Verbindung zu einer Datenbank voraussetzen. Als reine HTML-Anwendung wird das nicht ordentlich bedienbar sein, also müßte man ein Applet verwenden, oder? 
Ist das vernünftig zu lösen oder ist in diesem Fall eine native Java-Anwendung besser geeignet? 
Wenn sowas möglich ist, für ein Link wäre ich sehr dankbar wo ich vielleicht sehen kann was damit alles möglich ist.
Also, vielleicht ein Applet mit einer JTable wo man die Daten eingeben und auswerten kann?


----------



## AlArenal (1. Jul 2004)

Das kommt auf den Umfang der Anwendung und die Infrastruktur an.

Natürlich kann man sowas als Webanwendung in JSP/Servlets machen. Inwieweit sowas ordentlich bedienbar ist, müsst ihr selbst beurteilen. Die Frage ob Applikation oder Applet hängt u.a. davon ab wie groß das Ganze am Ende ist. Aus deiner Beschreibung würde ich auf ne recht einfache Anwendung tippen, die man relativ flott von einem Server laden kann. Von daher wäre die Implementierung als Applet okay. Eine Applikation hat den Nachteil erstmal überall installiert werden zu müssen - und das für jede Version aufs Neue, es sei denn man macht eine WebStart-Anwendung draus, die ionstalliert sich übers Netz lokal und synchronsiert sich selbstständig mit der aktuellen Version auf dem Server.

Grundsätzlich kann man in Applets so ziemlich alles machen, was in Applikationen auch geht. Man muss halt nur seine Applets signieren, um Zugriff auf Netzwerke und Dateisysteme, etc. zu bekommen. Aber ist ne Sache von wenigen Mausklicks seitens des Entwicklers.


----------



## Fridolin (3. Jul 2004)

Wie signiert man Applets um auf lokale Verzeichnisebenen zugriff zu erhalten?

lg Fridolin


----------



## Dante (3. Jul 2004)

Von Applet oder Applikation würde ich erstmal abraten, es sei denn du hast wirklich viel(!) Zeit.

Bei einem Servlet hast du den Vorteil, das die Datenhaltung sehr einfach ist, da du Benutzereingaben direkt überprüfen und dann speichern kannst.

Bei einem Applet oder einer Applikation brauchst du einen eigenen Server (und damit erstmal die Kommunikation, Sicherheit etc.) und musst eben alles nochmal prüfen, bevor es vertrauenswürdig ist.

Außerdem ist die Entwicklungszeit für ein Servlet wohl wesentlich geringer. Während dein Datenmodell bei beiden Lösungen benötigt wird, fällt bei einem Servlet die Implementierung der Oberfläche sehr viel leichter aus und auch Zugangskontrolle etc. hast du hier viel schneller implementiert, da die SPezifikation ja genau für sowas da ist und daher vieles schon fertig ist.

Ich würde allerdings überlegen ob sich ein Servlet hier wirklich lohnt, oder ob du mit Sprachen (PHP, Python) die eine für so kleine Projekte bessere Effektivität bieten nicht besser fährst. Java ist gut für Enterprise-Geschichten, aber bei Dingen die du mit PHP in einer Woche fertig hast macht Java zuviel Aufwand. Muss man denke ich abwägen, denn PHP o.ä. bekommt bei größeren Projekten auch schnell Probleme, wo sich Java dann gelohnt hätte.

Einfache Formulargeschichten setze ich aber nachwievor lieber mit PHP um, da ich hier schon einiges an Frameworks geschrieben habe und man durch fehlende Abstraktion (keine Typen, keine "Probleme" mit Datenstrukturen) einfach schneller arbeitet.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Jul 2004)

Fridolin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie signiert man Applets um auf lokale Verzeichnisebenen zugriff zu erhalten?



Dafür kann man eigene Tools, wie z.B. http://software.olison.com/jarkive/ benutzen, oder es komplett von der Kommandozeile machen, wie hier beschrieben:

http://www.olison.com/sites/signatur.php


----------

